# Salt fork Morning Glory ramp?



## Basshole28 (Aug 29, 2015)

Is the ramp still usable or is the lake drawn down too much now?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Hunted there Monday and water is low but do not know about ramp. Off 22 you could see the old road bed 2' out of the water if that helps.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow water is down. Plan on launching a shallow running boat and using oars to get out to where you won't shear a prop pin.
I've complained for years that the state needs to make winter launch locations deeper.
30 minutes with a front end hoe would clear a path out for winter access. The state or muskingum watershed don't want you out fishing in winter months. Time we make our voice heard. We're good puppets I guess.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Years ago I was going to bring small boat down and get in woods for deer season from the lake side but was always afraid of the levels.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Dis they really name a boat ramp after morning wood?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They only draw the lake down 3’, and have only been doing it for 10 years or so. Even back when they dropped it 8’ for damn repair there were still options for launching a boat. It should be no problem finding a usable ramp at regular winter pool.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I've never fished it in the winter guess you could call the main office and ask


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Jim white said:


> I've never fished it in the winter guess you could call the main office and ask





Jim white said:


> I've never fished it in the winter guess you could call the main office and ask


Launched out of Morning Glory last two weekends .A little shallow but doable .There were some bigger boats launching that just tilted motors up before dropping


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Man. I've said this same thing for years. It would take so little to deepen this launch so fisherman could get out in the late fall and winter months when the weather permitted. Deaf ears...Glad to see guys voicing the same concern. Who's ear do you need to pull ? Put me on the list of guys asking for this !!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Salt fork is a state park so ODNR would be the ear to chew on I would think


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless you have a massive boat, there are several winter launch options as already mentioned.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Between Christmas and New Years, I launched at the ramp by the cabins with a 19' Deep V. No issues at all. First time I was at that lake. Nice lake. Catfishing was slow as only caught 1 channel cat in the few hours that I was there.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

M.Magis said:


> Unless you have a massive boat, there are several winter launch options as already mentioned.


So where are they located


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim white said:


> So where are they located


All over the lake. Honestly, there are only a couple that aren’t deep enough for the “average” boat. Like I said before, lots of us launched every week back when the lake was drawn down 8’. Winter pool is only 3’ down. I have to assume the one person complaining either hasn’t tried or has a very large boat, because Salt Fork is by far the easiest local lake for winter launching.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

M.Magis said:


> All over the lake. Honestly, there are only a couple that aren’t deep enough for the “average” boat. Like I said before, lots of us launched every week back when the lake was drawn down 8’. Winter pool is only 3’ down. I have to assume the one person complaining either hasn’t tried or has a very large boat, because Salt Fork is by far the easiest local lake for winter launching.


When I was there a few weeks ago the courtesy docks were still in so it was easy to tie the boat off and go park the truck. Not sure if they are still in, but most places they have long been pulled.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

M.Magis said:


> All over the lake. Honestly, there are only a couple that aren’t deep enough for the “average” boat. Like I said before, lots of us launched every week back when the lake was drawn down 8’. Winter pool is only 3’ down. I have to assume the one person complaining either hasn’t tried or has a very large boat, because Salt Fork is by far the easiest local lake for winter launching.


Thank you. I'm not sure about salt fork but Burr oak state park doesn't take there docks out


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I see people care to differ in thought. After sheering two prop pins putting in at the dam I disagree. The deepest launch at Saltfork by the way.
The dam launch is dam shallow unless you catch it after a couple days of water rain intake then it drops back to 
a skim of water depth. I live here I see it several times a week so I'm not believing it's okay dokey depth.
Good for the guys that got there while the water was up 4". Fact is it wouldn't take much to insure it was not a hazard anytime during the late winter months..


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Magis is right, no problem finding a ramp to use when water is at winter pool. I've been able to put in at saltfork every year, including this year in winter months to hunt and fish. Morning glory is Not the deepest ramp. The fact is morning glory (the one by the dam) is one of the shallowest. Cabin boat ramp is a good choice when water is well below summer pool. Sugartree is another one with no issues until its 5 foot below summer pool which is very rare, most years they only lower it 3 to 4 foot. Even the old marina is doable most winter's. North Salem ramp is another good option. Saltfork is no doubt the best lake in southeast ohio to find a good ramp in the winter.


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

Basshole28 said:


> Is the ramp still usable or is the lake drawn down too much now?


I stopped by the park office today and asked about launching during winter pool level and was told that the ramp by the cabins is the deepest for low water levels. Not that others are unusable but it’s the one that is low level friendly.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

FortySix said:


> I stopped by the park office today and asked about launching during winter pool level and was told that the ramp by the cabins is the deepest for low water levels. Not that others are unusable but it’s the one that is low level friendly.


Thank you for the information. appreciate that 👍


----------



## Snag22 (12 mo ago)

Here’s a pic of Morning Glory yesterday.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, good to know!!


----------

